# "I can't stand you anymore!"



## smart_went_crazy (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm going crazy. I want to give up, but don't know how to give up. 

I'm 22, he's 24. We have a 2 year old little girl. We have been living together since I was 5 months pregnant, before that we were long distance for 2 years. We lived near his family in the state of California for the first year of our daughter's life, and moved to another state to be near my family for her second year. He's unemployed. I work full time. I'm sick of his lazy ass. I'm am so mad all I can do is cry. He was laid off but started receiving unemployment. His benefits are about to run out and I feel as though he doesn't put the effort into finding a job. I want to separate. I feel as though he's another child I am taking care of. The stress of working and all the house chores and taking care of our daughter is making my hair fall out. My mother helps and takes care of her on certain days of the week, those days are when I expect him to make double the effort to find a job. But all he does is play video games. It is so damn annoying. When I bring the issues up, he makes me feel as though all I am doing is nagging him. I come home from work on my hour long lunches to feed our daughter an give him a break from watching her. I feel like he doesn't really care about me and what I'm going through. I don't know where to go from here. :scratchhead:


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry you are going through this...

It's a hard deal for anyone to be out of work, it's a big blow to your faith in yourself. Many people can feel down and out, and it takes some encouragement for them to pick themselves up and have the courage to even apply for jobs.
Magnified for a young man with a child.Video games are a distraction.

So how can you encourage him to look for work? 

How can you encourage him to make the best of the current situation, see that being with his daughter is an opportunity at the moment?

Do either of you get time alone, or time together? 

Marriage and life has some tough times. If you separate, where are you going to go? Do you have a plan? Financially?


----------



## unsure&lost (Jul 3, 2012)

I understand what u are going through. I am 33 and he is 32 going on 10. My 11 year old is more matire then him. I dont work due to being laid off in 2010. But in that time i planned a wedding. Honeymoon and buying a house. So i did all the mom and wife things. Now je dont work cause of his seizures but he dont pick up no slack. Plus those darn video games. Trust me it wont change. And the more i tell him he said he dont like me telling him what to do but on thesame token he tells me i dont tell him what needs done? ???? I loved him from the start but after living together i am dissappointed in him as a father and husband. I know it is ard to walk away and that is what i am trying to do also. But you jave to be happy. And u are young and deserve a great life with someone who can treat u great. I dont wanna leave my home that i worked hard for. My daughter loves our home but i cannot afford it alone for i dont have great job experience or sitter. So good luck. Take note of what needs done. And take it one step at a time


----------

